# Lol wierd Issue with ooths



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

Is it cool for a mantid to make an ooth over an old one? im looking at her right now making a double decker ooth, she laid one last week now shes going over it again, will this trap the inner nymphs from hatching? should i try to seperate the two once it drys? i thought this was a topic that would be worth knowing about just in case! =P


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 27, 2009)

How big is your enclosure. Does she have enough room to lay them apart. Ghosts and S. limbata will lay them really close together, but not overlapping. Maybe someone else has miore experience on this, but I would leave them alone. You might do more harm than good by trying to separate them.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

its a Crebroter Gemmatus(Creobroter Pictipennis) and i has plenty of places to put other ooths in different locations but it still doesnt, man ive never seen this before lol its the oddest thing, ill try to take a pic and post it.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

here she is, double decking her ooths and the amount of space she has:

















Tell me what you guys figure on this, im hoping she hasnt just killed half of her nymphs from her own confusion =/


----------



## superfreak (May 27, 2009)

with only one stick in there, there really aint that much space mate! this happens regularily in situations like this. you can very carefully use a knife or simply your fingers to 'slide' the top ooth off when it is COMPLETELY dry. and for gods sakes, give her some more branches and maybe even a fake plant to hang out on!!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 27, 2009)

im trying really hard, lol im kinda hard up on supplies about now, its really hard keeping up with all these babies. so she did just get confused eh? its going to suck trying to safely seperate the two. Any other impute would be helpful, thanks yall


----------



## tier (May 27, 2009)

If you can not seperate them, you will loose the basic ooth. And she will lay the third ooth on the other two ooths if you not offer a better environment.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

Well she has really no other option. Since she will lay them on a stick just remove the stick and add another before she lays the next ooth.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well she has really no other option. Since she will lay them on a stick just remove the stick and add another before she lays the next ooth.


There ya go!


----------



## Andredesz (May 27, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> There ya go!


Wait at least a few days, that ooth needs to be really dry and brittle, and then try to pop the top one off. But def take that stick out and add a fresh one. I have never seen that happen, it was cool to see a photo of it!


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

Andredesz said:


> Wait at least a few days, that ooth needs to be really dry and brittle, and then try to pop the top one off. But def take that stick out and add a fresh one. I have never seen that happen, it was cool to see a photo of it!


He can try to seperate them but it may damage one or both. Either way you gotta try.


----------



## jameslongo (May 27, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> im trying really hard, lol im kinda hard up on supplies about now, its really hard keeping up with all these babies.


It's too hard to get another stick?


----------



## superfreak (May 28, 2009)

yeah, the fake flower is a secondary option. get a few sticks in there for her of vaying thickness.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 28, 2009)

or just remove stick, then replace, or cut ooth off of stick.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 28, 2009)

i did it lol i took out the stick and put in a fresh one, ill try to take the ooth off tomorrow mid day.


----------



## d17oug18 (May 28, 2009)

wow the main one feel off the stick like nothing, and the doubled one seperated just as easy, WAY easier than i thought, they just... feel apart lol SWEET =P


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 28, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> wow the main one feel off the stick like nothing, and the doubled one seperated just as easy, WAY easier than i thought, they just... feel apart lol SWEET =P


Great! And you've already glued them up the and put them somewhere safe, right?


----------



## Katnapper (May 28, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Great! And you've already glued them up the and put them somewhere safe, right?


Yeah, Doug... don't do like Phil and drop them, especially if your house is a little disorganized. You may never find them again! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yeah, Doug... don't do like Phil and drop them, especially if your house is a little disorganized. You may never find them again! :lol:


That's right, I was speaking from experience! By the way, Katt, I found that ooth, it had hidden under my armchair with half a pair of sox and a USB cord!


----------



## Katnapper (May 28, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> That's right, I was speaking from experience! By the way, Katt, I found that ooth, it had hidden under my armchair with half a pair of sox and a USB cord!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 29, 2009)

i just so happened to have bought a low temp glue gun yesterday =) so ill glue them to a small cup that i have. running out of space to put these things lol, where can i get cups again? lol


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2009)

You should remove previous ooths to prevent this! This could kill almost 100 innocent, helpless baby mantids! When I tell people about mantis care I tell them to be careful about this kind of thing!


----------

